# I Heard You Were Starving for Art



## Weatherman2020

Let me fix that for you. 


On the bright side, when civilization collapses, these nitwits will provide hours of amusement as court buffoons for their new feudal overlords.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Performance art?

He could at least shoot himself in the leg or something.


----------



## OldLady




----------



## OldLady




----------



## BULLDOG

Weatherman2020 said:


> Let me fix that for you.
> 
> 
> On the bright side, when civilization collapses, these nitwits will provide hours of amusement as court buffoons for their new feudal overlords.



That is certainly unusual, but Imagine what it was like to be the first person to stretch strips of cat gut over the top of a hollow box, and then drag a stick over it to make a screeching sound . The first violin must have seemed to be pretty dumb to the people of that time too.


----------



## OldLady

Guy's gotta be high.  Political comments don't belong here, though.


----------



## OldLady

Remember the guy on the Ed Sullivan show with the "singing goblets?"  A row of wine glasses all with a different amount of liquid them, and he would rub the rim and get a kind of vibration out of them each in a different tone?   He performed simple tunes.  Almost as popular as the trained monkeys.


----------

